

Show HN: Throne Room, my iOS 7 shuffler app for all you Dominion players - chief8192
http://www.throneroomapp.com/

======
scrabble
This is cool. I love Dominion. The home page doesn't give me any reasons why
it is the best, only the statement that it is. Work in progress?

~~~
chief8192
Thanks for the feedback. To be honest, I've put far more work into the app
than I have the website.

But to answer your question, it's stable and fully functioning, although there
are plenty of features I have planned for future versions.

Basically, I wanted a shuffler app that was minimalistic and dead simple to
use, yet something like a Swiss Army Knife for setting up and running a game.
For example, Throne Room will generate a Black Market deck for you if needed,
and "draw" three random cards for purchase when needed.

I couldn't find anything like this on the App Store, so decided to make one
myself.

~~~
bobbles
It'd be good to even just put a line on the homepage that says what a shuffler
app actually is/does. I've played dominion but wasn't really sure what the
point of this was. (as covered by other comments in this thread)

~~~
chief8192
Thanks again for the feedback. I've updated the site with some blurbs that
hopefully explain things a little more.

------
grimtrigger
I play dominion, but not sure what a shuffler app is.

~~~
chief8192
Basically, you can use this app to specify which cards you have (or don't want
to use), specify special conditions (like no attack cards, for example), and
this app will randomly generate a set of 10 Kingdom Cards for you to play.

